# The Survival Benefits of VapoRub



## GPS1504 (Dec 13, 2013)

While it is a given that you will need a first aid kit for when the SHTF, there is something else you will need that pertains to health care but is not standard in most first aid kits. That item is Vicks VaopRub. I'm sure you've tried it or at the very least heard of this strong-smelling rub that you apply to your chest when ill to clear congestion and suppress coughing. It serves many other purposes than just that, however, so having some in your survival stash could prove useful.

View attachment 20054


1. VapoRub acts as an insect repellant. Mosquitoes and other bugs will stay away if you apply it, but if you have already been bitten, apply VapoRub to help with itchy and swollen bug bites. If you have an issue with an imbedded tick, cover the tick in VapoRub and it will back out quickly.

2. If you are plagued by ear pain, infection, or even itchiness, place some VapoRub around the outside of your ear canal (but not inside your ear). This will help alleviate your ear ailments.

3. Apply a thin layer of VapoRub to a sunburn to ease the burning sensation and help it heal.

4. If you have issues with Athletes Foot or fungus growing in your toenails, rub VapoRub into your feet and nails to clear up infections as well as stop any associated itching. It will also treat ringworm, which is the same time of fungal infection (Tinea) as Athletes Foot. You can also use VapoRub to aid with the pain and discomfort of cracked heels. Apply it to your heels and put on socks to rejuvenate callused feet.

View attachment 20053


5. Rub a bit of VapoRub on your forehead and temples it you have a headache. The strong scent will assist with pressure release and relieve pain. Similarly, if you have muscle aches, rub on some VapoRub. It will aid in relief of discomfort and improve circulation to tight muscles.

6. VapoRub can also help calm skin irritations. If you have a small cut, apply VapoRub to help prevent infection and decrease the time it takes to heal.

7. While appearance may not be the most important thing when the SHTF, at some point you may want to pamper yourself and tend to your looks. To clear up acne, apply a dab of VapoRub to problem areas twice daily. For dandruff, rub VapoRub into your scalp and let sit for a half an hour.

All of these uses listed above are no substitute for true medical care, but can be used in situations where you have to do what you have to do. While it is possible to have an adverse reaction to VapoRub, it is not common, but try it on a small patch of skin to be certain before you slather it all over your body. VapoRub is known to have antifungal properties and has proven useful in the treatment of ailments and alleviation of minor aches and pains, so throw a small container of it in your BOB. Odds are you will at some point encounter some of the issues with which it can help and you will be glad to have it handy.


----------

